# Truck rant...



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Been saving up for a new .308.....well not anymore since i spend over$200 on what was suppose to cost me nothing. Brake pads were grinding so i went to go get new ones thinking theyre still under warranty...nope the warranty expired 2 monts ago so i had to buy $35 pads. Pulled the wheel off only to see my rotors were toast another $70 right there! Pulled the rotors off and the drive side bearing was in horrible shape another $120!!! Thats $225 because my brakes were making a tiny squeal! Man one thing leads to another! Just had to fix a few burnt out pulleys in the engine. I hate trucks sometimes...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I feel yah man. I had a 1000 dollar fuel pump go out this summer..


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I feel yah man. I had a 1000 dollar fuel pump go out this summer..


You got ripped off if u paid $1000


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I feel yah man. I had a 1000 dollar fuel pump go out this summer..


Yeah, Ben. I really hope you didn't pay $1000 for a fuel pump.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

500 bucks for the pump and 500 bucks for the labor. didnt even give me any lube with that bill... :angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You paid $500 for a pump? I can get the same pump for $250. And labor for a fuel pump is closer to $350.


----------



## pingpring (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey if it was diesel $500 for a pump is cheap.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> You paid $500 for a pump? I can get the same pump for $250. And labor for a fuel pump is closer to $350.


I took it to the mechanic and said I need this fixed by tomorrow. thats what the bill was. lol I didnt have time to go on the internet and order a pump and have someone else do it. I had a big 3d shoot that weekend


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

pingpring said:


> Hey if it was diesel $500 for a pump is cheap.


He has a GMC 1500.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I took it to the mechanic and said I need this fixed by tomorrow. thats what the bill was. lol I didnt have time to go on the internet and order a pump and have someone else do it. I had a big 3d shoot that weekend


Still though but I guess he marked it up quite a bit because of the rush.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ben payed somebody to do it for him!!! Y'all hear that HAHAHAHAHA Yankees!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> He has a GMC 1500.


actually, its a chevy :wink:



archerykid13 said:


> Still though but I guess he marked it up quite a bit because of the rush.


nope, no mark up. that was how fast he was going to get it done anyways. its a very easy job. 6 bolts, slide off the bed. change out the pump and put the bed back on lol.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Ben payed somebody to do it for him!!! Y'all hear that HAHAHAHAHA Yankees!!!!


my dad is a straight up yankee haha. he never taught me how to do anything like that. everything I know I learned myself!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> actually, its a chevy :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, no mark up. that was how fast he was going to get it done anyways. its a very easy job. 6 bolts, slide off the bed. change out the pump and put the bed back on lol.


I know how to replace a fuel pump haha. That's why I'm saying $500 labor and $500 for parts is ridiculous no matter who you go to.



Sent from my LG-E739 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I know how to replace a fuel pump haha. That's why I'm saying $500 labor and $500 for parts is ridiculous no matter who you go to.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


I dont have the tools to do it. or the time I was workin a lot this past summer..... all for nothin!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I havn't had to pay a penny for my vehicle!!!!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> I havn't had to pay a penny for my vehicle!!!!


Moms credit card must be treating u well


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> my dad is a straight up yankee haha. he never taught me how to do anything like that. everything I know I learned myself!


I had to teach myself to hunt and fish. My grandpa's a mechanic. All my dad every taught me was self defense(he teaches classe on the side) and firearm safety.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Moms credit card must be treating u well


Pppppsssstttt ( I dont have a vehicle)


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Paid about 250 or so on my jeep so far. Still need to put in another 200 or so. Can't really complain though since I paid 150 for the thing  1994 jeep grand Cherokee limited.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just got a new job!!! Im gettin paid to trap beaver for the water sanitation company!! woohoo! once I get enough money im going to but a 2 or 3" body lift on her!! that reminds me.. I have to go peel that crappy arse hoyt sticker off my window... and wash all the mud from my garage floor.. dang mud stickin to my truck... lol


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I just got a new job!!! Im gettin paid to trap beaver for the water sanitation company!! woohoo! once I get enough money im going to but a 2 or 3" body lift on her!! that reminds me.. I have to go peel that crappy arse hoyt sticker off my window... and wash all the mud from my garage floor.. dang mud stickin to my truck... lol


Nice and yes burn that sticker!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> Nice and yes burn that sticker!


watch out man, if thehunter gets on here hes gonna make you turn you life around for saying burn a hoyt! lolll


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I just got a new job!!! *Im gettin paid to trap beaver for the water sanitation company!! woohoo!* once I get enough money im going to but a 2 or 3" body lift on her!! that reminds me.. I have to go peel that crappy arse hoyt sticker off my window... and wash all the mud from my garage floor.. dang mud stickin to my truck... lol


You lucky lil fart u. How did you end up landing that job?


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

wanna bend over? put new tires on a 3/4 ton with 20" rims...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> You lucky lil fart u. How did you end up landing that job?


you just gotta know people lol. everyone knows me for huntin and trappin. my town is 38,000 of straight up uppies. probably 10 people can set a trap in the town. lol



Bucks said:


> wanna bend over? put new tires on a 3/4 ton with 20" rims...


please tell me you have another 20" of tire... or is it one of those... "pimpin cruisers" lol


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

If $200 changes your finances enough that you can't make a purchase it may be time to look for another job.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Just had to change the pads and rotors on my jeep, besides that no issues besides minor things her and there. Im lucky though, my dad is a good mechanic, so I only have to pay for parts and have him show me what to do when things go bad on my vehicles.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

HuntinFoolUtah said:


> If $200 changes your finances enough that you can't make a purchase it may be time to look for another job.


Not for a high school kid working a min. wage job.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

Fletch125 said:


> You got ripped off if u paid $1000


x500


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

HuntinFoolUtah said:


> If $200 changes your finances enough that you can't make a purchase it may be time to look for another job.


That or start saving money instead of spending it.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I just got a new job!!! Im gettin paid to trap beaver for the water sanitation company!! woohoo! once I get enough money im going to but a 2 or 3" body lift on her!! that reminds me.. I have to go peel that crappy arse hoyt sticker off my window... and wash all the mud from my garage floor.. dang mud stickin to my truck... lol


Whaaa!!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

fletch125 said:


> nice and yes burn that sticker!


DoNt MaKe Me KiLl YoU!!!!!!!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> DoNt MaKe Me KiLl YoU!!!!!!!


Like to see you try


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Like to see you try


Midnight tonight, open your front door, and believe.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> Midnight tonight, open your front door, and believe.


Michigans a stand your ground state. So do you perfer 00 buckshot or 3" magnum slugs?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Michigans a stand your ground state. So do you perfer 00 buckshot or 3" magnum slugs?


Don't bother, it'll be over before you can even try.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

it takes about 15 hours of driving to get from nebraska to michigan, so I doubt there will be any killing tonight.. lol


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> it takes about 15 hours of driving to get from nebraska to michigan, so I doubt there will be any killing tonight.. lol


Ever heard of a airplane?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Ever heard of a airplane?


you cant take a gun on an airplane :zip:


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

I dont have to report you for threats do i?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> you cant take a gun on an airplane :zip:


Who said I was going to use a gun?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Who said I was going to use a gun?


now you just sound crazy, hate to tell yah.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> now you just sound crazy, hate to tell yah.


Are you saying bows and knifes are crazy?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

no, im saying iys crazy that you say "I wasnt planning on" the joke went on to far.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

When did I say that?^


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry, "who said I was going to use a gun"


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

hehe...........anyhow!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Kid your an idiot. A threat doesnt have to include usage of a firearm. I could threaten to hang you upside down and have a zebra run over your eyebrows, and that would still be considered a threat.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

So?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

cmon guys just let it go, I dont want to see you fellas gettin an infraction for this. just put it behind you. believe me, ive had tons of problems with people on this forum but at the end of the day.. they are people typing on a computer. what can they do to you?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Truck rant


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

haha thats part of owning a truck, repairs r cheaper than payments imo.
I had a head gasket blow on mine back in October. Took both heads off, rebuilt them, cleaned everything up, put them back on w/new gaskets & runs like new.
Now I have a steering arm to replace, the ball joint in it is bad since I have about 4" of play in my steering wheel, so gotta replace that. then once summet gets here I need to replace my ac compressor, it works but sounds like a woodpecker lol!
luckily I still have saved myself a bunch of $ by doing it all on my own.
Now I'm also buying some nice new wheels, the ones on it look bad and I cant do anything 2 bring them back to like new shape, so I have 1 new wheel right now, did it like that so I dont decide to delay buying new wheels any longer, now I have one and it looks sweet too sitting in my garage, now I want it on my truck so I'm not delaying byying 3 more since I want them all on there soon lol!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> haha thats part of owning a truck, repairs r cheaper than payments imo.
> I had a head gasket blow on mine back in October. Took both heads off, rebuilt them, cleaned everything up, put them back on w/new gaskets & runs like new.
> Now I have a steering arm to replace, the ball joint in it is bad since I have about 4" of play in my steering wheel, so gotta replace that. then once summet gets here I need to replace my ac compressor, it works but sounds like a woodpecker lol!
> luckily I still have saved myself a bunch of $ by doing it all on my own.
> Now I'm also buying some nice new wheels, the ones on it look bad and I cant do anything 2 bring them back to like new shape, so I have 1 new wheel right now, did it like that so I dont decide to delay buying new wheels any longer, now I have one and it looks sweet too sitting in my garage, now I want it on my truck so I'm not delaying byying 3 more since I want them all on there soon lol!


get some mickey thompsons!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> get some mickey thompsons!


Im sure he wants them to last longer than 20k. Get some hankook or bfgs if you want a real good tire.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Im sure he wants them to last longer than 20k. Get some hankook or bfgs if you want a real good tire.


mickeys only last for 20k???


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> mickeys only last for 20k???


Yeah on a half ton truck youd be lucky to get 25k. Jeeps you can get about 30-35 out of them.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

They are made super soft for rock crawling which they are great for and have unmatched offroad preformance but they just wont last if you drive them on the street.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohhh, that makes sense! they are B A lol. I will probably end up with another set of wranglers. the wrangler duratracks are pretty sweet!


----------



## hoythunter3d (Oct 5, 2011)

i just did glow plugs and injectors in my 97 powerstroke and cost me 1200 but i didnt have to pay for labor


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> haha thats part of owning a truck, repairs r cheaper than payments imo.
> I had a head gasket blow on mine back in October. Took both heads off, rebuilt them, cleaned everything up, put them back on w/new gaskets & runs like new.
> Now I have a steering arm to replace, the ball joint in it is bad since I have about 4" of play in my steering wheel, so gotta replace that. then once summet gets here I need to replace my ac compressor, it works but sounds like a woodpecker lol!
> luckily I still have saved myself a bunch of $ by doing it all on my own.
> Now I'm also buying some nice new wheels, the ones on it look bad and I cant do anything 2 bring them back to like new shape, so I have 1 new wheel right now, did it like that so I dont decide to delay buying new wheels any longer, now I have one and it looks sweet too sitting in my garage, now I want it on my truck so I'm not delaying byying 3 more since I want them all on there soon lol!


My a/c does that too. Its the piston inside rocking back and forth compressing air. Its best just to deal with it and save money rather than replace it. If your good with mechanics you can pull it apart and make tighten all the internal components and see if that takes the knocking away. Im just too lazy to deal with it


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I aint getting any new tires, and I aint spending a fortune on wheels either. these MB Stryker wheels I bought were $125 after tax and they look awesome, I still have 3 more to buy but I'm not gonna burn out all my money for new wheels all at one time, since I like to have money leftover lol! right now I'm using some of my money to service my truck. it rolled over 170k miles yesterday. so I changed the oil (and filter of course), I just bought some trans. fluid & a trans. filter so I can service my transmission. then I need to buy a new o2 sensor since the one in mine is dead, then gotta replace a steering arm so my steering will be tight again.
then I'll buy my other 3 wheels & have them put on.


outdoorsman3 said:


> get some mickey thompsons!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I said new wheels, not tires, or I meant to say new wheels.
I bought new tires last summer. I bought some Cooper Discoverer ATP tires, factory 265/75R16's. they have a 60,000 mile treadwear warranty & I get free balancing & rotations since I went to Discount Tire. they cost me $130 a piece and they look good, have a good all-terrain pattern, and they dont make alot of noise.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I was about to say Clint, why would you put old tires on new wheels but if you bought new ones last year then that makes since. I think the wheels and tires for my truck after tax were around $2500.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> I was about to say Clint, why would you put old tires on new wheels but if you bought new ones last year then that makes since. I think the wheels and tires for my truck after tax were around $2500.


Dang my old wheels and tires on my jeep were 1500, but I got a good deal on them. One of these days I will have enough money to put a leveling kit, wheels and mud tires on my truck. And I need to fix a spot of rust and I have an exhaust leak so Im just gonna put a flowmaster 10 series dumped. But first off I need to badly change my brake pads, rotors, and oil asap.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I just got done changing the oil & oil filter & changed the fluid & filter in my transmission. also put a new o2 sensor in my truck so the service engine light is nice to not see turn on anymore lol but now I need to put a new steering arm in my truck to get rid of the steering wheel play, then eventually get a new sending unit. I'm just doing the math every time I fill up & reset my tripodometer but I can live with it until I get new wheels & new headlights. I bought new parkinglights that r crystal clear & now my headlights look like crap.

I have 40 series flows on my truck, true duals on longtube/full length hedman hedders out to a 3" collector into 2.25" true dual pipes no catalytic converters, now theyre running staight out the back through 18"x3.5" chrome tips. after Christmas I took it to an exhaust shop & he put an all new custom exhaust in it, the one I described above, did it for $225 (not including my 40 series flowmasters I had on it & the headers).
anyways it sounds gnarly, it doesnt cackle but has a deep growl to it. w/the pipes running straight out the back it isnt super loud in the cab but everyone else not in the truck can sure enough hear me coming. I only know this cause I let my dad drive it 1 time so I could hear it from outside lol!
I still really like my truck. I still get plenty of compliments on it quite often & I still enjoy driving it 7 days a week. the only time I dont is when I have to go to the gas station more than I'd like to, that 13 to 14mpg in the city (which is all of my driving) can kill me sometimes, & I baby my truck 2.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohhh, that makes sense! they are B A lol. I will probably end up with another set of wranglers. the wrangler duratracks are pretty sweet!


My dad loves his duratracs. 15k on them and you cant even tell. I've heard that a lot of people get 50k+ out of them. But they can be pricey!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you want a good tire for cheap and you like goodyears I would check out armortrac a/ts my dad has some with 35k on them and it looks like he will get atleast another 20 out of them. They only sell them at walmart which is the only downside but if you keep them rotated they will last and they have a good aggressive tread. I would get them for my truck if they came in a 285 but the biggest they come in is a 265.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

your gonna be proud of me fellas! im buying a glasspack for my truck and... im putting it in all by myself! :mg: ill make a before-straight pipe-after video for you guys

its not the hardest task in the world, but its a start. im gonna start changing my own oil I think too.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> your gonna be proud of me fellas! im buying a glasspack for my truck and... im putting it in all by myself! :mg: ill make a before-straight pipe-after video for you guys
> 
> its not the hardest task in the world, but its a start. im gonna start changing my own oil I think too.


WOOHOO!!!! MY LITTLE BEN IS GROWING UP!!!!!!! Haha jk! I'm glad you decided on a glasspack. You don't change your oil?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would get a flowmaster imo they sound 10x better than straight pipes or glasspacks! Tonight I had to put a new rotor on my rear driver side and new brake pads for the rear.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! MY LITTLE BEN IS GROWING UP!!!!!!! Haha jk! I'm glad you decided on a glasspack. You don't change your oil?


nah, my dad know about as much about vehicles than a monkey. im gonna have to teach myself



muzzyman1212 said:


> I would get a flowmaster imo they sound 10x better than straight pipes or glasspacks! Tonight I had to put a new rotor on my rear driver side and new brake pads for the rear.


I wish I had the money for a flowmaster!! I know they sound better but it is what it is. ill get flows when I buy a new truck lol


----------



## Jdlbz (Mar 29, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> Yeah, Ben. I really hope you didn't pay $1000 for a fuel pump.


Most likely a diesel pump. They high dollar

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jdlbz said:


> Most likely a diesel pump. They high dollar
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


nope it was a gas, it was 450 and then the labor was 550


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

And most diesel fuel pumps aren't even $1000. Most are around $600.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

gasp! 


outdoorsman3 said:


> your gonna be proud of me fellas! im buying a glasspack for my truck and... im putting it in all by myself! :mg: ill make a before-straight pipe-after video for you guys
> 
> its not the hardest task in the world, but its a start. im gonna start changing my own oil I think too.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep flowmasters do sound better. unless you like alot of cackle flowmasters are the way to go.


muzzyman1212 said:


> I would get a flowmaster imo they sound 10x better than straight pipes or glasspacks! Tonight I had to put a new rotor on my rear driver side and new brake pads for the rear.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

wow thats expensive, I'd take that deal and say that now would be the time to buy a Haynes repair manual from autozone for your vehicle & start doing those repairs on your own.

I'm not sure how much it wouldv'e cost if I wouldve taken my truck in to someone to fix my blown head gasket. but it only cost me around $250 to not only replace the head gasket, but took both heads off & rebuilt them, replaced the valve seals, new valve covers, head bolt washers, and changing the coolant & oil.


outdoorsman3 said:


> nope it was a gas, it was 450 and then the labor was 550


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> nah, my dad know about as much about vehicles than a monkey. im gonna have to teach myself
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had the money for a flowmaster!! I know they sound better but it is what it is. ill get flows when I buy a new truck lol


Remember the first time I learned to change my oil. My dad told me what to do and it was all up to me. All was going good until I had to change the filter. The damn thing slipped out of my hand into the oil filled bucket and covered my face lol. In my mouth, eyes, hair etc... had to stick paper towels in my eye to soak it up, all while my dad was laughing his azz off.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Everybody, whether your male or female, should be competent enough to make basic repairs to their vehicles. Changing a tire, changing the oil, changing out light bulbs, switching brake pads, etc. Nobody should rely on someone for stuff as simple as that.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Everybody, whether your male or female, should be competent enough to make basic repairs to their vehicles. Changing a tire, changing the oil, changing out light bulbs, switching brake pads, etc. Nobody should rely on someone for stuff as simple as that.


agreed. I will only change a tire for a girl if we are dating or talking in that way. same with changing oil when I get the hang of it. cause thats just brownie points in the bank for ol' Ben :wink:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I definitely agree. just like I think also that everyone should learn how to drive a vehicle w/amanual transmission. you never know if one day in an emergency youll have to drive one. its good to know how.


archerykid13 said:


> Everybody, whether your male or female, should be competent enough to make basic repairs to their vehicles. Changing a tire, changing the oil, changing out light bulbs, switching brake pads, etc. Nobody should rely on someone for stuff as simple as that.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I want to learn master manual so bad, but my only friend who has a manual car is a mustang GT that goes 180 with a 6 speed racing clutch.. he wont let me drive it... lol


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I want to learn master manual so bad, but my only friend who has a manual car is a mustang GT that goes 180 with a 6 speed racing clutch.. he wont let me drive it... lol


Manual is as easy as riding a bike. It's not hard once you get the hang of it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Manual is as easy as riding a bike. It's not hard once you get the hang of it.


but I use training wheels


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> but I use training wheels


I'm not surprised.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol!


----------



## jdoc (Jul 31, 2012)

My friend i feel ya, i just had my timing belt go out and that lead to a whole bunch of problems, long story short im now 5k deep in fixing it


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I want to learn master manual so bad, but my only friend who has a manual car is a mustang GT that goes 180 with a 6 speed racing clutch.. he wont let me drive it... lol


Its really easy. Only part that is tricky is the start up. I stalled out a few times the first day I was teaching myself how to drive one while at work. After that its simple stuff.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

got the new muffler on! it sounds great!!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Ive only had to put around 2k in my vehicle.... no big deal ukey:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Changed my oil today, thats always good! And while I was at oriellys I asked the guy how much a glasspack is, I was curious since ben said he couldnt afford a flowmaster. The guy said he had one that was $25. Now im seriously considering it since I have a magnaflow on there right now but it has a crack all the way down it, so it sounds terrible. Ive been wanting to put a flowmaster on but I always spend my money on other things but a glasspack is so cheap I might just put one on for a little while.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Changed my oil today, thats always good! And while I was at oriellys I asked the guy how much a glasspack is, I was curious since ben said he couldnt afford a flowmaster. The guy said he had one that was $25. Now im seriously considering it since I have a magnaflow on there right now but it has a crack all the way down it, so it sounds terrible. Ive been wanting to put a flowmaster on but I always spend my money on other things but a glasspack is so cheap I might just put one on for a little while.


dude, these thing sound incredible!!! I love drivin even more now! for 30 bucks, its like a sore D***, yah cant beat it!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> dude, these thing sound incredible!!! I love drivin even more now! for 30 bucks, *its like a sore D***, yah cant beat it!!*


You should probably never tell a joke again.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

same here, shifting gears is pretty simple, you get quicker at it later on, the hard part at first is getting going, and then having to start from an incloine/going uphill, at least w/mine since it wasnt a hydraulic clutch. but once you get the hang of it, it's like anything else you learn, pretty easy after that.


sawtoothscream said:


> Its really easy. Only part that is tricky is the start up. I stalled out a few times the first day I was teaching myself how to drive one while at work. After that its simple stuff.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> same here, shifting gears is pretty simple, you get quicker at it later on, the hard part at first is getting going, and then having to start from an incloine/going uphill, at least w/mine since it wasnt a hydraulic clutch. but once you get the hang of it, it's like anything else you learn, pretty easy after that.


Starting on a hill is hard no matter what clutch you have. I press on the brake until my front end starts to lift then hurry and switch to the gas. I haven't stalled in years.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> dude, these thing sound incredible!!! I love drivin even more now! for 30 bucks, its like a sore D***, yah cant beat it!!


Post a video on facebook or something with your truck running. I am curious since my truck is basicly the same as yours. Do you have a cat? Also did you run it out the back or dump it? In the south we dump are exhaust haha!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I love driving manual trannies. My car is an automatic (didn't really have a choice since the parents bought it, but hey an auto tranny car for free is better than a manual that I'd have to pay for) Anyhoo, I drove dump truck last summer, as some of you know, and we didn't use the clutch. Once you can hear when to shift in a low rpm vehicle you don't really need it anyhow. So I found the keys to a girls car one time (manual), and I was surprised that is was so easy to drive considering I had to use the clutch. Heck, there's nothing to it and it's fun!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> You should probably never tell a joke again.


thats my catch phrase..!



muzzyman1212 said:


> Post a video on facebook or something with your truck running. I am curious since my truck is basicly the same as yours. Do you have a cat? Also did you run it out the back or dump it? In the south we dump are exhaust haha!


I will when its not so cold out! I am really lovin the sound of it. I cut the muffler right infront of both of the exhaust hooks so I wouldnt have to have any other hooks, but ended up needing to cut the back hook anyways so the pip would fit. I also needed to buy a 4" long 3" dia. extender to fit the back tail pipe to the glasspack, but if you dump it you wont have to obviously lol.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> I love driving manual trannies. My car is an automatic (didn't really have a choice since the parents bought it, but hey an auto tranny car for free is better than a manual that I'd have to pay for) Anyhoo, I drove dump truck last summer, as some of you know, and we didn't use the clutch. Once you can hear when to shift in a low rpm vehicle you don't really need it anyhow. So I found the keys to a girls car one time (manual), and I was surprised that is was so easy to drive considering I had to use the clutch. Heck, there's nothing to it and it's fun!


You don't have to use the clutch in any manual transmission if you know how. That doesn't only apply to low RPM vehicles like semis or dump trucks.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

maybe in the area you are at, down here we run them straight out the back or out the sides at an angle with the good sized chrome exhaust tips, makes it sound louder, and it looks swet also to me. and my truck really is loud, but mines true duals, no cats, with long tube/full length headers.


muzzyman1212 said:


> Post a video on facebook or something with your truck running. I am curious since my truck is basicly the same as yours. Do you have a cat? Also did you run it out the back or dump it? In the south we dump are exhaust haha!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> maybe in the area you are at, down here we run them straight out the back or out the sides at an angle with the good sized chrome exhaust tips, makes it sound louder, and it looks swet also to me. and my truck really is loud, but mines true duals, no cats, with long tube/full length headers.


yeah I am gonna get a nice chrome tip, lol no cats and true duals huh? wernt you just talking about getting crappy gas mileage? LOL! i wonder why!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> maybe in the area you are at, down here we run them straight out the back or out the sides at an angle with the good sized chrome exhaust tips, makes it sound louder, and it looks swet also to me. and my truck really is loud, but mines true duals, no cats, with long tube/full length headers.


Yeah alot of people do that around here. Straight out the back looks good but not going out to the side cause then they get covered in mud. I have always thought dumped exhaust are louder they are in the cab for sure haha.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my truck sounds almost identical to this


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> You don't have to use the clutch in any manual transmission if you know how. That doesn't only apply to low RPM vehicles like semis or dump trucks.


this is true, i don't use my clutch much at all. the extent of not using a clutch for shifting is just rev matching. match the rpm's of the motor to the tranny and put a little pressure on the shifter and she slides right into gear


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

drewbie8 said:


> this is true, i don't use my clutch much at all. the extent of not using a clutch for shifting is just rev matching. match the rpm's of the motor to the tranny and put a little pressure on the shifter and she slides right into gear


I never use my clutch, it just wears it out quicker.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hey, listen here jack! lol, no I baby my truck, & all my driving is in the city, I probably get 13 to 14mpg in the city now, I put a new o2 sensor in the exhaust pipe and it seems to run better now at least when it gets to operating temps when it starts to read off of it.


outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah I am gonna get a nice chrome tip, lol no cats and true duals huh? wernt you just talking about getting crappy gas mileage? LOL! i wonder why!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I used to have mine running out the sides at an anlge but everytime I'd hit a water puddle theyd get covered in mud.
ya they seem louder in the cab cause the ends of it are closer to you than with them going out the back. but at the same time the large exhaust tips make it louder cause they act like a megaphone, thats if theyre larger diameter than the exhaust pipes. I have 2.25" exhaust and the tips are 18" long by 3.5" diameter, now they have to be long to sound louder cause I had 12" by 3's exhaust tips on it before & it didnt make it much louder, but the ones on it now make it really loud. it's very noticeable in the cab but doesnt annoy you to death, it's a good noise.


muzzyman1212 said:


> Yeah alot of people do that around here. Straight out the back looks good but not going out to the side cause then they get covered in mud. I have always thought dumped exhaust are louder they are in the cab for sure haha.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> hey, listen here jack! lol, no I baby my truck, & all my driving is in the city, I probably get 13 to 14mpg in the city now, I put a new o2 sensor in the exhaust pipe and it seems to run better now at least when it gets to operating temps when it starts to read off of it.


lol im not saying there is anyting wrong with it, hell it sounds amazing, but gas mileage says otherwise lol


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I got to thinkin about putting a glasspack on with just one of my exhaust tips that I have now that are 18" long and 3.5" wide out the back of the glasspack and thats it. You think that would make any difference than just regular pipe off the glasspack?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i hooked my GP right up to the old tail pipe lol. i had to buy a 4" extension though

but i bought the 28 incher


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> You don't have to use the clutch in any manual transmission if you know how. That doesn't only apply to low RPM vehicles like semis or dump trucks.


Yeah but it's not really a smart idea unless your good at it. It's just not as hard in a low rpm vehicle cuz it's easier to match rpms. Your more apt to grind gears if you don't use the clutch in high rpm vehicles. That's not saying you can't though.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya but putting a better flowing exhaust also doesnt kill fuel mileage, it usually does better for it because the engine can breathe better.
now I also have the timing advanced by 3 degrees so that does make a difference. and mines the older throttle body fuel injection and not the vortec like whats in the 1996 and newer chevys which do get better gas mileage. but for as much as I drive it's not a real big deal.


outdoorsman3 said:


> lol im not saying there is anyting wrong with it, hell it sounds amazing, but gas mileage says otherwise lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya it'd make a very noticeable difference. just make sure you have that tip sealed on there good. if its a clamp on, clamb the crap out of it, if you weld it on, make sure you have it on there right although a slight hole in the weld or clamp wont affect the sound like a leak in the rest of the exhaust system.
if I had a video camera I'd do a clip of my truck. It sounds good at idle, but gets better & better when I'm driving it when it has somewhat of a load on the motor unlike when it's in park just revving it up.
if the catalytic converter is in it still I'd take the pipe out and ream out the stuff inside of the converter, will make it flow better. like I said, the big exhaust tips make it sound louder. before I had my exhaust redone by an exhaust shop, I just had 2 short pipes coming out of my mufflers, but it wasnt as loud as it is now with the 18" by 3.5" tips that are on it


muzzyman1212 said:


> I got to thinkin about putting a glasspack on with just one of my exhaust tips that I have now that are 18" long and 3.5" wide out the back of the glasspack and thats it. You think that would make any difference than just regular pipe off the glasspack?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> Yeah but it's not really a smart idea unless your good at it. It's just not as hard in a low rpm vehicle cuz it's easier to match rpms. Your more apt to grind gears if you don't use the clutch in high rpm vehicles. That's not saying you can't though.


All it takes is practice. I've never replaced a clutch in my Honda.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

even if you use the clutch, if you dont grind them up you should never have to replace it.
I know with my other truck which was a 5sp manual we replaced the clutch in it and autozone warrantied it for life.


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> even if you use the clutch, if you dont grind them up you should never have to replace it.
> I know with my other truck which was a 5sp manual we replaced the clutch in it and autozone warrantied it for life.


Autozone warranties everything because they're all secondhand reman'd parts. Even their bearings have a 1 year warranty.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

somewhat, but even if so they still get a warranty. almost all of their duralast producs such as temp sensors, water pumps, egr valves, power steering pump, and even brake pads, yes brake pads. Have lifetime warranties if you keep the receipt.


drewbie8 said:


> Autozone warranties everything because they're all secondhand reman'd parts. Even their bearings have a 1 year warranty.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Woohoo! Guess who's rear pads and rotors just went....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VolArcher18 (Dec 27, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> you just gotta know people lol. everyone knows me for huntin and trappin. my town is 38,000 of straight up uppies. probably 10 people can set a trap in the town. lol
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me you have another 20" of tire... or is it one of those... "pimpin cruisers" lol


He's right, I moved from our town, that's what you get for living in a college town! And Ben when we played golf at the Heights I'm surprised you weren't setting traps! Or were you...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, so body doing anything to your truck? ill tell you what I did today! pumped about 100 bucks of gas in it driving to Iowa and back. stupid gas..


----------



## BamaBowHunter96 (Apr 9, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> 500 bucks for the pump and 500 bucks for the labor. didnt even give me any lube with that bill... :angry::angry::angry::angry:


LOL man you got ripped of big time. i wouldnt spend 500 for a fuel pump. at most they are about 300 and its not 500 bucks worth of labor putting one in. I work in a garage and we only charge 100 bucks labor. for 500 bucks i could do it all for you and you would still have about 130 left...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Thursday I finished putting my 4 new wheels on my truck, it looks 10 times better, then I bought a new EGR valve to find out that it more than likely was not the cause for my EGR valve to not work. Luckily I kept my old one and the box& receipt to the new one. The I put some Bare's leak in my radiator to hopefully get rid of the small leak, I think it did the trick.

other than that just been driving it. pulled our buddies bass boat today to return it to him, had no problem through town and crusing 65mph on the highway. saturday & pulled a big smoker w/it, no problem either. I sorta like to pull stuff w/my truck from time to time.

now I'm gonna buy some euro style headlights to match my parkinglights.


----------



## BamaBowHunter96 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> Thursday I finished putting my 4 new wheels on my truck, it looks 10 times better, then I bought a new EGR valve to find out that it more than likely was not the cause for my EGR valve to not work. Luckily I kept my old one and the box& receipt to the new one. The I put some Bare's leak in my radiator to hopefully get rid of the small leak, I think it did the trick.
> 
> other than that just been driving it. pulled our buddies bass boat today to return it to him, had no problem through town and crusing 65mph on the highway. saturday & pulled a big smoker w/it, no problem either. I sorta like to pull stuff w/my truck from time to time.
> 
> now I'm gonna buy some euro style headlights to match my parkinglights.


Clint, man your truck does look good with them wheels on it! i gotta get me some Mickey Thompson wheels for mine soon


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dont feel bad, i need a new exhaust, paint, a whole rear end, new spindles, a whole new dash and probably a driveshaft to mate with the new rear end. talk about a pain...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep it's like a whole new truck with those wheels on it, now I just bought some new headlights & sidemarkers on Ebay so they should be here sometime this week, theyre the euro style which are crystal clear, then my truck is pretty much done.
all I need left to be completely finished is a new sending unit, but try to see if theres anything else I can do to fix it which I think I've found, then a new ac compressor sometime soon, and replace a piece of the steering so the play in it will be gone, found out which part I need to replace, and thats pretty much it!


----------

